# Problme avec un JAR



## bobmarley067 (27 Septembre 2007)

voila je suis en premiere annee de DUT info.
préférant mon mac au pc de l'iut, je souhaiterais developper mes programmes sur mon mac.
sur le site de l'iut j'ai télécharger un fichier en .jar pour pouvoir avoir les memes option qu'a l'iut.
mais je ne sais pas ou le mettre?
Aide moi stp...


----------



## bobmarley067 (27 Septembre 2007)

voila je l'ai mis un peu n'imorte ou est voila le msg qui s'affiche lorsque dans le terminale je tape javac nomduprog.java:

nomduprog.java:1: cannot access iutrs.Dialog
bad class file: /System/Library/Java/Extensions/iutrs.jar(iutrs/Dialog.class)
class file has wrong version 50.0, should be 49.0
Please remove or make sure it appears in the correct subdirectory of the classpath.
import static iutrs.Dialog.*;
                    ^
1 error


----------



## tatouille (27 Septembre 2007)

bah vas y fait ce qu'il te demande, 

gros probleme t'abuses ...


----------



## bobmarley067 (27 Septembre 2007)

je le ferai bien mé je n'ai aucun dossier classpath


----------



## dmo95 (27 Septembre 2007)

Un .jar est une archive java, qui contient des classes. La tienne contient probablement des classes qui t'aideront à débuter en java crée par tes professeurs. 

Essai de l'éxecuter avec la commande suivante :

java -jar <nom_du_fichier_jar>

Moi aussi je suis en DUT info deuxième année et visiblement je m'y connais pas plus que toi


----------



## bobmarley067 (27 Septembre 2007)

je vien de faire ta manip, voila se qui s'affiche:
J:~/Desktop/Iut/P11/TP1 J$ java -jar iutrs.jar
Unable to access jarfile iutrs.jar

merci quand meme de ton aide tes a kel iut?
est-ce que sa pourrai venir du fait que les 2 versions de java sont différentes.
celles de l'iut c'est: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode, sharing)
et lamienne c'est: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_07-87, mixed mode, sharing)


----------



## dmo95 (28 Septembre 2007)

Et bien, je suis a l'IUT de Villetaneuse qui appartient à l'université de Paris 13. Sinon ton message ne m'inspire peu, si ce n'est que ca ne fonctionne pas... Et Java est intégré à MAC OS X.4.10 oar contre c'est vrai que je ne sais pas quel version il a, je crois que c'est la 5.0.

Désolé... Ciao


----------



## Céroce (28 Septembre 2007)

bobmarley067 a dit:


> J:~/Desktop/Iut/P11/TP1 J$ java -jar iutrs.jar
> Unable to access jarfile iutrs.jar



Le J:, ça ressemble à un chemin d'accès sous Windows (sous Unix, il n'y a  pas de lettres pour les lecteurs).
Regarde ton code Java, à mon avis, ils demandent l'inclusion d'un fichier en mettant son chemin absolu.


----------



## tatouille (28 Septembre 2007)

defait le jar et refait le avec un bon classpath 2min max et ho va falloir que t'ecoutes en cours et apprendre a taper man jar et man javac, te foutrais des coups pieds au cul

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/deployment/jar/downman.html et ca chiale pendant des jours pas capable d'etre un minimum autonome c'est pas fait pour toi tu peux arreter tout de suite et choisir une autre voie

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/deployment/jar/modman.html

[...]


----------



## bobmarley067 (30 Septembre 2007)

merci pour le conseil ( n'imp.)
j'ai trouvé ou le mettre .

merci quand meme


----------

